

FSF speaks against patent and DRM provisions at TPP negotiators' meeting - tjr
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/fsf-speaks-against-tpp

======
ABCD_FUFU
I woder why US negotiators are authorized to put forth any treaty that
infringes the rights of the public greater than current law?

Probably for the same reason that congress doesnt read the laws it passes.

~~~
nickpinkston
In Corporatist America - Treaty Infringes You!

